# Which Spray Sealant



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm picking up my new car next weekend so want to get some new supplies.

Have always been a fan of reload but switched to C2V3 recently.
Both of which worked well on my black E90.

So I don't know which one to buy again, or if there are any others out there that are better.
I'm also considering Gyeon Q2 Can Coat.

My new car is a pearly, metallic white (if that makes any difference).

Thanks!


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Have you tried Wet coat or CarPro Hydro2?

Easiest thing in the world to apply and can be spayed on glass, plastic, wheels, wheelarches, door shuts, etc.

Amazing gloss and hydrophobicity, but longevity is only a few months.

Super easy to re-apply though. Spray on, jet wash off.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Reload has remained my favorite, in regards to waterborne nano spray sealants... It has a bit of a darkening effect that works really well on black, which I never noted with C2 V3 (Which has more of a 'crystal clear' look.)... It layers very well, and if you haven't tried 3-6 coats of Reload, I would give it a go if you wish to revisit this product. I used this on a black C5 ZO6 several years ago, and it looked stunning... 

You could try a spray and rinse product like Hydro2, but if you have polished first and aren't in the habit of doing a 2BM and re-drying the car afterwards, it's a bit inconvenient to work into your arsenal as a standalone LSP (Though it is pretty awesome as one... Glossier, and slicker than Reload; even more chemical resistant.)... Great as a maintenance sealant, though. 

It just depends upon what you're looking for in your new spray sealant, and how you want to use it...

Hopefully this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

MBRuss said:


> Have you tried Wet coat or CarPro Hydro2?
> 
> Easiest thing in the world to apply and can be spayed on glass, plastic, wheels, wheelarches, door shuts, etc.
> 
> ...


I'd prefer to not have to use my jet wash if possible.

I have considered them but didn't look into it any more.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll be using it as LSP.
So generally car gets 2bm washed and then dried and topped up with one of them.
On the first use it will be decontaminated, glazed or cleaner polished then used.

Obviously if I go for cancoat or similar they won't be used as a top up.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Dannbodge said:


> I'd prefer to not have to use my jet wash if possible.
> 
> I have considered them but didn't look into it any more.


I'd still go with wet coat. Just use it as a drying aid which will give you more durable protection as well.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Sadly, you won't see the maximum durability out of any of these nano sprays with a conventional glaze or cleaner-polish used under it... Maybe if you used something like Essence, or the like. Otherwise, they really favor bare paint... 

If you're looking for something a little more compatible with a conventional acrylic/polymer glaze/AIO type product, then a spray sealant I've favored in the past is Dodo-Juice Supernatural Acrylic-Spritz... Surprisingly durable. Reminds me a lot of the old Werkstat Acrylic Jet. 

If durability isn't a main factor, then using nano sprays over whatever base is fine. They'll just need topping up more frequently...

- Steampunk


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

TBF I haven't used a glaze under them before. If that's not a good idea, I won't use one


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> I'd still go with wet coat. Just use it as a drying aid which will give you more durable protection as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


As above, you don't have to use it wet. You can apply and just wipe over with a wet microfibre, then buff with a dry microfibre.

I tend to use it with the PW method when I run out of time or daylight. Spray, rinse, dry, done.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll have a look at the wet coat products then


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Some would say Sonax BSD is more of a sealent than a QD ...

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=340024


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Sonax spray seal 
Absute ease to apply 
Verrrrry high gloss levels after application
And decent protection too


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I love and keep going back to Krystal Kleen Detail Purity X, really cheap, economical, easy wipe on wipe off ,Lasts months on prepd paint, use as a quick detailer and can use it through a foam Lance for instant protection. Wet coast is amazing too.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have not looked at any costings but would a mixture of BSD and CG V07 be an option?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Gyeon cure, TAC Systems Quartz max, gtechniq C2 and Carpro reload are all similar performers. You'll not see much difference between them. 

My recommendation would be to get a nice durable but easy to apply liquid sealant, something like gyeon cancoat or TAC Systems moonlight. Do your prep and apply it properly. Then use one of the above spray sealants as a top up or maintanence product after a general wash.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have not looked at any costings but would a mixture of BSD and CG V07 be an option?


I use this as the sole LSP on my wife's car for months at a time.
Because it adds just 5 mins to a wash I do this every wash.
Pat dry after washing.
Spray.
Spread and final wipe with a damp MF cloth and done.
After a few washes and applications the paint is super slick aiding subsequent washes


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I think I'm going to go for the Gyeon Can Coat and then continue with either Reload, Cure of C2V3.

I might get some of the Hydr02 for the wife's car though.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Just a quick update.
Bought some Gyeon Wetcoat and used it today 
Amazing product, not so sure it's quicker than going round with a spray sealant but it's certainly impressive.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I have gone with Wowo's Crystal Sealant for my new BMW a first for me but highly recommended


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Derek Mc said:


> I have gone with Wowo's Crystal Sealant for my new BMW a first for me but highly recommended


Great stuff that. Very versatile. It's very good as a wheel sealant

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

WannaBd said:


> I love and keep going back to Krystal Kleen Detail Purity X, really cheap, economical, easy wipe on wipe off ,Lasts months on prepd paint, use as a quick detailer and can use it through a foam Lance for instant protection. Wet coast is amazing too.


I have this on my mothers car, I keep thinking I'll use something else but then I wash it and think dam that still looks good. And the dilution for it means it will last forever.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Great stuff that. Very versatile. It's very good as a wheel sealant
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks it was recommended by a very experienced user I believe :thumb:


----------

